# Brauche ein Ebuild für folgendes Packet:

## Max Steel

Mal eine kleine Frage, kann mir einer zu diesem Packet hier,

http://calw.homeip.net/norbert/optisurf-3.3.2.tar.gz

ein Ebuild bauen, hier is noch die Projektseite dazu wo die Dependencies dazu drinn stehen.

Ich brauche das für den PC meiner Oma, komplett unerfahren, hat noch nie ein Windows benutzt, perfekt zum anlernen unter Linux. (hier: Gentoo)

DAs ist ein web.de Smatsurfer für Linux.

Hier noch die Projektseite:

http://freenet-homepage.de/dfolsche/optisurf.htm

Wäre sehr nett, danke.

Wenn es nicht möglich ist, dann sagt es mir, dann mache ich die Installation so.

Aber mit dem Ebuild könnte ich halt das auch wieder runterwerfen, denke ich mal.

----------

## ScytheMan

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

evtl. hilft dir das weiter

----------

## Max Steel

okay, danke

Das Ergebnis werd ich dann mal hier freigeben.

Falls ich Problemem hab frag ich hier:

Da fällt mir gleich was ein, in die src_unpack, muss da was rein, oder braucht man die eigentlich garnicht.

Also schiebt der den inhalt der tar.gz gleich nach /var/tmp/portage/${P} ?

----------

## musv

Auch wenn es wieder nicht die Lösung auf Deine genaue Frage ist:

http://www.bongosoft.de/

Hab das Teil noch nicht über Modem getestet sondern nur über Ethernet, aber da funktioniert es schon mal. Es lädt die Tarifliste runter und man kann über das Teil direkt das Modem ansprechen. Brauchst also nicht noch kppp oder ähnliches.

Außerdem kannst du auswählen, nach welchem Prinzip du den Anbieter auswählen willst:

Gesamtkosten eines zu erwartenden Zeitraumes, den du im Netz bleiben willst

Kosten pro Minute

Der Bongosurfer hat 'ne Installationsroutine dabei, die eigentilch ganz gut funktioniert. 

Als Zusatz wird beim Bongosufer noch auf Teleview verwiesen. Das wiederum erschien mir ziemlich unausgereift von der Installation her. Scheint auch nicht wirklich notwendig zu sein.

----------

## Max Steel

So mein eigenes EBuild is fertig.

http://calw.homeip.net/norbert/optisurfebuild.tar.bz2

@musv

Ja danke, werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal anschauen, allerdings reicht es erstmal das optisurf läuft.

Edith:

Ahso hätt ich dazuischreiben sollen gell? Feedback erwünscht.

----------

## Necoro

You can spell "Paket" without spelling "c"...

Sorry dafür mal wieder ... aber meine Augen wollten gerade Amok laufen... 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> You can spell "Paket" without spelling "c"...
> 
> Sorry dafür mal wieder ... aber meine Augen wollten gerade Amok laufen... 

 

Bei deine Schriftgröße aber auch  :Wink: 

Hast aber Recht. Das erinnert mich an meinen Mathelehrer, der vor laanger Zeit in der 10. Klasse einem Mitschüler Punktabzug gegeben hat, weil er die mathematischen Fachausdrücke nie richtig geschrieben hat. 

Ich denke, wenn man sich mit irgendwas befasst, sollte man wenigstens in diesem Gebiet auf die richtige Rechtschreibung achten.

Wenn jemand dann bei den restlichen Sätze die Kommata und die Rechtschreibung nicht immer richtig macht, sei es ihm verziehen. 

Aber keiner würde sich über ein "Meinboahrt" freuen.

Tobi

----------

